# Verkaufe PS 3 Spiele



## bmwboyxx7 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

bevor ich die Spiele im ebay reinstelle, wollte ich euch fragen, ob jemand an diese Spiele interesse hat.

Folgende Spiele stehen zum Verkauf da:
SEGA Rally Spiel    -   http://www.gamesload.de/sega_rally/ 
Farcry 2    -    http://www.gamesload.de/far_cry_2/

Beide Spiele ohne Kratzer oder ähnliches...Wie neu

Preise:  Schlagt ihr mal vor 
Klar kann man auch nur ein Spiel kaufen ist kein Paket. 

Tausche sie auch gerne...


----------



## lars159 (8. Februar 2009)

bmwboyxx7 am 07.02.2009 23:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> bevor ich die Spiele im ebay reinstelle, wollte ich euch fragen, ob jemand an diese Spiele interesse hat.
> 
> ...



was soll Farcry 2 kosten??

Hätte die US version von Silent Hill Homecoming zum tauschen.


----------



## bmwboyxx7 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mal so um die 35€ exkl. Versand sagen.Silent Hill interessiert mich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## bmwboyxx7 (9. Februar 2009)

Keiner Interesse????Wie gesagt tausche sie auch gerne..


----------

